# Wooden Soccer Ball



## soccer2010 (Dec 6, 2008)

Some examples of wooden soccer balls that I have made.  Actually the one on the left, my Dad made 30 years ago.  We have made them into lamps, trophies, display, and we have cut some in-half and made into bowls.


----------



## Darley (Dec 6, 2008)

That look good well done on lamination, should do a pen blank


----------



## CaptG (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, Are those inlaid, or one big complicated glu-up?  Nice work.


----------



## VisExp (Dec 6, 2008)

Those are incredible!


----------



## arjudy (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks very difficult to do. Nice job.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 7, 2008)

No heading, I imagine!!:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 7, 2008)

Those are fantastic . Great job on them . Are they hollow ?


----------



## soccer2010 (Dec 7, 2008)

It is a segmented wood turning.  I cut/mill (20) light colored blocks and (12) dark colored blocks from 3/4 inch thick wood.  All cuts are precision compound miter cut (no errors).  Glue up with some fixtures.  Sand/turn and finish.  We have made some good tooling to help and it takes a while to complete one.


----------



## areaman (Dec 10, 2008)

very cool, first I've seen of those!


----------



## Ozzy (Dec 11, 2008)

Those are awesome. When I was in Germany, my best friend made one in shop class and I always wanted to make one but never did. Again, great job.


----------

